# Any raspberry pie experts here ?



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok, I just built a raspberry pie cm3 powered gba and I cannot for the life of me figure out linux. I have another pie with a fully loaded image and needs some assistance.  I was told all i needed to do was to burn an image ( i had on my pc) to the sd , configure controls and I'd be good. But no dice. I downloaded the cm3 image from the freeplaytech site and it boosts. I gust want to take the games from my image and move them to it ( or modify my image to work on the cm3) i know its asking a lot, but I'm about to RIP my hair out. I've been off for surgery and thought this would be a fun ,quick project.....lol. it's even tougher one armed.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

If you want to play game ROMs, it's best to get a Pi version specifically suited for that. Something like RetroPie or RecalBox. After that, there should be some options to read rom files from an SD card you have inserted. Someone else might be able to walk you through it more, but the interface for RetroPIE is pretty straightforward and modeled after game consoles.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> If you want to play game ROMs, it's best to get a Pi version specifically suited for that. Something like RetroPie or RecalBox. After that, there should be some options to read rom files from an SD card you have inserted. Someone else might be able to walk you through it more, but the interface for RetroPIE is pretty straightforward and modeled after game consoles.


Yeah I know about retropie,its on my pie system. My problem is I cant figure out how to explore my images on pc and transfer roms ti the retropie image( I followed a reddit post , but it did not work)


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

fritoking said:


> Yeah I know about retropie,its on my pie system. My problem is I cant figure out how to explore my images on pc and transfer roms ti the retropie image( I followed a reddit post , but it did not work)



Sorry..I vaguely recall there was a scan/search function where it looked up the ROMs, but I can't remember the details now. Mine isn't connected at the moment, else I'd walk you through it myself.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2018)

It's a cm3 board with no wifi

Ok, I have finally extracted all.my Roms but hit a new snag. I am going to add them via usb drive, but after formatting the drive and adding the retropie folder and plugging it into the gba cm3 ot does nothing. It will not access the drive and configure it for retropie. I'm at my wits end here


----------

